# Summer of the Sonata



## itywltmt

I had fun last year on the _Tuesday blog _with the Summer of the String Quartet, and we will do essentially the same thing this year, but this time focusing on sonatasfor the piano, violin and other instruments. Four of the posts I have planned thus far will take place at the *Isabella Stewart Gardner museum* (at least, virtually…) and the remaining three will contribute to existing long-arc series, _Once Upon the Internet_ and _the Glenn Gould double anniversary_.

Visit my Tuesday Blog starting tomorrow, July 3rd.


----------



## itywltmt

First instalment - Corey Cerovsek plays Bach, Beethoven, Fauré and Mozart sonatas:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/983-summer-sonata-part-one.html


----------



## itywltmt

Part 2 - Seymour Lipkin play Schubert:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/986-summer-sonata-part-two.html


----------



## itywltmt

Part Three features Glenn Gould (Berg, Haydn, Scarlatti, Beethoven and Mozart) 
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/993-summer-sonata-part-three.html


----------



## itywltmt

Part Four: Guillermo Figueroa plays Bartók:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/994-summer-sonata-part-four.html


----------



## itywltmt

Part five - Paavali Jumppanen plays Beethoven and Mozart
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/1002-summer-sonata-part-five.html

And don't forget the "Community Project" where you share your favourite sonatas:
http://www.talkclassical.com/20553-summer-sonata-community-project.html#post334917


----------



## itywltmt

{art six - four sonatas for different instrument combinations taken from the ISGM Music Library:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/1003-summer-sonata-part-six.html

And don't forget the "Community Project" where you share your favourite sonatas:
"The Summer of the Sonata" Community Project


----------



## itywltmt

Final Installment: Rodrigo Alquati plays Brahms:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/1013-once-upon-internet-rodrigo.html


----------



## itywltmt

Thanks to the moire than 650 of you that took the time to visit the Tuesday Blog for this series!


----------

